# What BCAA's do you use?



## Merkaba (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a friend give me some Rapid Drive PreWorkout Complex from GNC.  Surprisingly the profile doesn't look too bad.  What do you guys use?  I prefer a powder/drink.

The label is below:

http://gnc.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pGNC1-7125286_gnclabel_pdf.pdf


----------



## bombboogie (Mar 25, 2011)

i used purple wraath by controlled labs


----------



## Resolve (Mar 25, 2011)

Primaforce Leucine + MAP.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 25, 2011)

Amino Vital Focus Zone


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 25, 2011)

Besides GNC where would you buy bcaa's locally for a cash purchase?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 25, 2011)

Doesn't that come with your protein shake? I know ON has it along with Glutamine.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> I had a friend give me some Rapid Drive PreWorkout Complex from GNC.  Surprisingly the profile doesn't look too bad.  What do you guys use?  I prefer a powder/drink.
> 
> The label is below:
> 
> http://gnc.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pGNC1-7125286_gnclabel_pdf.pdf



that does look pretty good, but I would never buy from GNC especially their own label.


----------



## TampaSRT (Mar 25, 2011)

Instantized BCAA 5000 powder from ON.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 25, 2011)

Yea I know I'm pretty against GNC.  Luckily this was free.  Vitamin shop is around the corner but their selection sucks.   I'm cutting so I want minimal calories/carbs, and it's hard for me to do protein shakes without milk


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 25, 2011)

O.N. pills, and only on hard core work outs post work out liquid Met-rx 3000 with my NO synthesize


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 25, 2011)

Suplopharm BCAA powder. 500 grams for 69 zloty (about 21 bucks for a pound) for 100% BCAA... no flavoring. Mix with O.J. and water, and it dissolves in 15 minutes.


----------



## Klutch (Mar 26, 2011)

what about pre contest size up.. dosent that have alot of bcaa?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2011)

plain packed bulk BCAAs made out of pig hair


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 26, 2011)

Just out of interest, does anybody know what BCAA's are refined from? I've googled this shit but got bombarded with products. I could never find out how they make the stuff.
I dont think its from pig hair Captn otherwise the Jews and the Muslims couldn't get their placebo fix.


----------



## RedWindsor (Mar 26, 2011)

what about Optimum Nutrition 100% whey protien, i see they have BCAAs in them....


----------



## hill450 (Mar 26, 2011)

I just got some O.N. 1000mg BCAA caps, I think is what they are. I've never tried pill before but I'll see how they go. 

Also, I don't believe the BCAA's in protein are the same as free-form BCAA's and they work differently. You can also get a lot more from powder or a pill and like I said I believe they are more affective free form than when attached to protein......


----------



## Resolve (Mar 27, 2011)

hill450 said:


> I just got some O.N. 1000mg BCAA caps, I think is what they are. I've never tried pill before but I'll see how they go.
> 
> Also, I don't believe the BCAA's in protein are the same as free-form BCAA's and they work differently. You can also get a lot more from powder or a pill and like I said I believe they are more affective free form than when attached to protein......



Free form BCAA's are digested more rapidly since they aren't incorporate into a long polypeptide.  Both are capable of stimulating anabolism, the difference is the speed with which it is accomplished.  And with Free-form BCAAs, you're getting what pretty much just the trigger for anabolism, since BCAAs are only effectively metabolised in muscle, but can stimulate mTORC1 systemically.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Mar 29, 2011)

Bulk unflavored. Can't beat that economically. I do enjoy using Vitaberry from Primordial to Flavor them though. Delicious.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 29, 2011)

bikeswimlive said:


> Bulk unflavored. Can't beat that economically. I do enjoy using Vitaberry from Primordial to Flavor them though. Delicious.


any sources?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 29, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> any sources?





The $137 dollar question. The bulk BCAAs has to be the way to go but what sources do you fuckers use. Gotta be better options than GNC and Vitamin World.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 29, 2011)

bikeswimlive said:


> Bulk unflavored. Can't beat that economically. I do enjoy using Vitaberry from Primordial to Flavor them though. Delicious.


Good choice we use AjiPure, highest quality


----------



## ryansm (Mar 29, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> any sources?



IBCAA is an Instantized Branched-Chain Amino Acid
^^link above for bulk IBCAA's


----------



## 5thgeartapped (Mar 29, 2011)

I use steak...


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 29, 2011)

the map and anjipure combo is pretty good, the ibcaa are pretty standard price wise.....iv used map, intra aid, intrabolic,and just added another 10g to those


----------



## buddhaluv (Mar 30, 2011)

purple wrath all the way


----------



## gopro (Mar 30, 2011)

Waiting patiently for ALL AMERICAN EFX to finish their BCAA formula, but until then I continue on one of these:

-ALRI CHAINED OUT
-USP LABS MODERN BCAA'S
-VPX POWER SHOCK


----------



## HATEFULone (Mar 30, 2011)

ryansm said:


> IBCAA is an Instantized Branched-Chain Amino Acid
> ^^link above for bulk IBCAA's



Great product, tastes like booty though, I'd rather eat vegemite out of an Aussie's belly button than drink it straight up.  Maybe its not that bad, but definitely pungent like sex panther.  It does cover up well with powdered gatorade or even just some Xtend added to it helps big time.


----------



## Tomn (Mar 30, 2011)

ModernBCAA but not really a huge fan at this point.


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 30, 2011)

I also use modern bcaa.  Pretty good.  Dymatize also has a reaaly good one called recoup.  Has bcaa's & glutamine.  Pretty reasonable too.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 30, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> I also use modern bcaa.  Pretty good.  Dymatize also has a reaaly good one called recoup.  Has bcaa's & glutamine.  Pretty reasonable too.



iBCAA from PP uses Ajipure.
same with Dymatize Recoup.
Vitamin Shoppe brand BCAAs use Ajipure as well.

I typically try to go with Ajipure aminos from Ajinomoto.  Their factory is here in NC so I look at it as buying local.   Plus they're instantized so they mix very easily.


----------



## Scoooter (Mar 31, 2011)

Use as intraworkout and sip on throughout the day, approx 8 to 10G.


-USP LABS MODERN BCAA'S - its economical but mixes foamy, still unsure of its quality, have tried 2 tubs so far.

-VPX POWER SHOCK - great stuff, has amino nitrates, this is my choice right now.

-ON AMINO ENERGY - used 1 sample, good flavoring, and mixability, don't care for the "energy blend" added caffeine.

-ALRI CHAINED OUT tried this as a sample, liked very much, good flavoring, and mixability

-Nutrabio BCAA5000 its a 2:1:1 ratio, no extras, economical but must use a flavoring like crystal lite.

-PURPLE WRATH - Great flavor, kinda pricy
-XTEND - watermelon is awesome, kind pricy, directions say mix 2 scoops but then say for a man mix 4 scoops....good quality but it goes fast, not economical.

-IBCAA is my next one to experiment with


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 31, 2011)

^^^^^power shock is the best iv used too, goes down like water, not sweet but enuff flavor to mask the aminos, map/ibcaa doesnt taste as good, but maybe better quality seeing im mixing what i need


----------



## ryansm (Mar 31, 2011)

HATEFULone said:


> Great product, tastes like booty though, I'd rather eat vegemite out of an Aussie's belly button than drink it straight up.  Maybe its not that bad, but definitely pungent like sex panther.  It does cover up well with powdered gatorade or even just some Xtend added to it helps big time.



I use our vitaberry to flavor them all natural and organic, works well. MAP also works...


----------



## gopro (Apr 1, 2011)

Glad to see some other POWER SHOCK users. Good stuff from VPX!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Apr 1, 2011)

gopro said:


> Glad to see some other POWER SHOCK users. Good stuff from VPX!



My bud gave me some and I've yet to try it, saving it for leg day.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 1, 2011)

I have heard good things about power shock, may have to try it


----------



## gamma (Apr 1, 2011)

Jus got a great deal on body mortar, not  sure if I like it yet , but I like xtend.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 1, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I have heard good things about power shock, may have to try it



its easily my favorite, goes down like water, really really good, and amino wise you feel it.......for once vpx did it right


----------



## aalester85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Modern BCAA White Blue Razz... taste is the most bearable I have gotten my hands on and it mixes really well. No clumps or chunks...


----------



## betterthisbod (Apr 6, 2011)

RPG-iBCAA


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 6, 2011)

True Proteins instatized Bcaa's in Citrus Limeade flavor.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 7, 2011)

For the price, Ibcaa's from Primordial Performance mixed with sugar-free Kool Aid or Crystal light works great.


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

I like Amino Vital Focus Zone


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 11, 2011)

Big fan of USPLabs Modern BCAA's 8:1:1 ratio.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 11, 2011)

I get my BCAAs from Pure Bulk, Bulk Nutritional Supplements along with a bunch of other stuff. great prices!


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 12, 2011)

Animal Nitro from Universal


----------



## buff1 (Apr 15, 2011)

scivation X-tend all the way


----------

